# Seresto 8 month flea & tick collar



## Rvent (Apr 15, 2012)

does anyone use these? know about them? thoughts on them???


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

I would never use a flea collar as I don't believe they work.


----------



## lovemydogsalways (Mar 4, 2012)

I am using the Scalibor and have not found a flea or tick on either dog. I did hear the seresto has a breakaway action and the owner was finding the collars in the yard after his dogs roughoused.


----------



## SuperPug (Mar 5, 2013)

here in Florida. No one uses them. Because they never work. And they create this odd powdery crap that gets everywhere.


----------



## shellbell (Sep 24, 2011)

Just fyi, products like the Seresto/Scalibur/Preventic collasr are NOT the same thing as the cheap flea/tick collars you would find at the grocery store. These are expensive collars and many people who live in heavy flea/tick areas swear by them that they DO work when nothing else will. 

I am not a fan of chemical flea/trick preventatives, but I am also not a fan of tick disease. And I totally understand people choosing to use topicals or the above mentioned collars to protect their dogs. One of my dogs tested positive for ehrlichia earlier this year, the natural methods I was using to keep ticks away were not working. But then again, the chemical things don't always work either. 

More to the point of the OP's question, I have heard more positive than negative about the effectivenss of the Seresto collar at keeping ticks away. In fact, I have heard a lot of positive about it. But I have also read things online about dogs reacting with skin irritation to the collar. Everything has a risk. And if you have multiple dogs who play bitey face and such, you will want to be careful as the collar can be toxic if ingested. And I know my dogs will grab each other's necks when they wrestle.


----------



## lauren43 (Feb 6, 2011)

shellbell said:


> Just fyi, products like the Seresto/Scalibur/Preventic collasr are NOT the same thing as the cheap flea/tick collars you would find at the grocery store. These are expensive collars and many people who live in heavy flea/tick areas swear by them that they DO work when nothing else will.


I had a feeling after I posted that these were not the flea/tick collars I was thinking of.

That being said I personally would not be comfortable keeping a collar with pesticides on my dog for 8 months.


----------



## SpinRetrievers (Jun 1, 2013)

lauren43 said:


> I had a feeling after I posted that these were not the flea/tick collars I was thinking of.
> 
> That being said I personally would not be comfortable keeping a collar with pesticides on my dog for 8 months.


I am using several Seresto collars and they are simply amazing. They are much safer than topicals because they only release small amounts on the skin. I had to fight for the rebate because I didn't realize when I bough them it didn't apply when you buy them from Petco and Petsmart.

If you live in the South where fleas are a problem, people use stuff all year round, you have no choice.

I highly recommend the Seresto, especially after reading the safety study. It is the same chemical group as Advantix without the flea egg killer but a much safer application method.


----------



## happygirlx3 (Feb 22, 2010)

I use the Seresto collar on my Border Collie. I was hesitant at first because like most people here I HATE flea/tick collars. I've only heard bad things. But the Seresto collar is made by Bayer and is literally the same thing as Advantix except in a collar form. It's actually non-toxic if ingested which sealed the deal for me. I really dislike both Frontline and Advantix because it makes my dog's coat weird and I just don't like it. I go hiking a lot with my dog and I literally had a tick infestation in my house from him bringing them home. It was awful! I've only had the collar a month but so far I've only pulled a couple of ticks off of him which is much better than before. I like that the Seresto collar releases the chemicals slowly which feels safer than Advantix.


----------

